# Any tips on using the Medtronic cannula inserter thingy?



## Alzibiff (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello,
Sometimes it happens... sometimes it doesn't - but when it does - it is so annoying and time consuming......

The sticky patch which holds the cannula in place gets stuck in the inserter thingy meaning that the cannula needle fails to enter - or only just enters - the body. The solution is to jiggle everything around to release the trapped or stuck patch, remove the new and now useless insertion set from the pump and try again with another cannula set.

Not sure what I am doing wrong as this doesn't happen every time, just now and again. Has this happened to anyone else and if so, did you find a solution? I end up with more reservoirs than insertion sets in my little drawer - which spoils the whole balance of things  !

Thank you,
Alan


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 21, 2010)

This is happening to loads of people at the moment and Medtronic are coming up with all sorts.

Some people have had dodgy 'cups' (the inserter) but not many.   Some say the needle on the canula isn't exactly in the middle and have had a dodgy batch.    Most however don't clean their cups.   Our DSN uses quick sets herself and she told me last Monday (as I mentioned just this question actually) that everyone without fail needs to clean the inside of the cup all the time with an alcohol wipe.  You may not see it but there is sticky residue on them and it needs cleaning off.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alzibiff (Jan 21, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> ...Hope that helps.



Will give it a go and report back...

Thank you - it's good to have something to try out and see how it goes.

Alan


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 21, 2010)

Gosh I didnt notice that, adrienne, thanks that is worth knowing.

I know this is probably not the image you want, but I have to bend forward to stop the canula flopping in the inserter and sticking to itself. 

Its only happened to me a few times I think, but I agree-really annoying when it does and such a waste of supplies.


----------



## Becca (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, when i spoke to Medtronic the other day about Rose's sets (they weren't sticking to ehr skin) she mentioned that they have had a lot of batches back of ones that were sticking to the egg cup inserter.  It's where the quicksets haven't been aligned properly with the inserter.  

It might be worth phoning Medtronic as the batch you have might be one of the ones affected

HTH


----------



## Alzibiff (Jan 21, 2010)

Becca said:


> It might be worth phoning Medtronic as the batch you have might be one of the ones affected
> HTH



Yes - thank you Becca. I'm due to order a fresh set of supplies tomorrow so will mention it when I call them in the afternoon.

Many thanks all 

Alan


----------

